# A few from this spring.....



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Got into a good bite early this year and had a few big ladies show theirself for a photo....

*All were CPR...


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice fish! :beer:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice. I saw a few pics of some hog smallies you caught the other day. That taliban beard must be bringing you luck.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jcnelsn1 said:


> Very nice. I saw a few pics of some hog smallies you caught the other day. That taliban beard must be bringing you luck.


You mean a smallie and a taliban beard like this?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Those are some big pigs... also with great color on them.

I wish I had more time this summer. But saving my vacation for the fall and an elk hunt. But glad someone is out catching them.


----------

